# الشبكات الخليوية نظام Gsm



## أبو آرثر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

[FONT=&quot]العوامل المساعدة على حل مشكلة السعة في الشبكات الخلوية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشاكل التي تعاني منها الأنظمة الخلوية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حلول مشاكل الإرسال[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دراسة نظام [/FONT]gsm


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اسامة الوحش (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموا حبيب القلبسلملي على ارثر كتير سلام


----------



## gila22 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## rasha2 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## محمدالديب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## معين الخبرة (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.... وارجو منك ان كان لديك ما تفيدنا به عن اسلوب ربط اجهزة الاستقبال والارسال في المحطات الطرفية bts ان لا تبخل علينا به.....مع التقدير


----------

